# Peep sight for TC Hawken?



## Rainmaker

Hello, 

I plan to hunt with my TC Hawken .50 cal this season. I have been shooting pretty good with TC maxi-balls. However, the rear sight really makes the front bead very hard to see. 

TC no longer makes a tang-mounted peep for the rifle. Does anyone have any recommendations? 

Thank you


----------



## Ga Waters

I keep the front bead painted white. It helps me. Shots under 60yds with a tree rest are no problem.Hope this helps.


----------



## tv_racin_fan

This might be what you wish to see.

http://www.dixiegunworks.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_129_651_653&products_id=7529


----------



## Gordief

i've had a williams peep on mine for 20 yrs.

gives you a longer sighting radius & you can change to
different size "peeps".


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Ga Waters said:


> I keep the front bead painted white. It helps me. Shots under 60yds with a tree rest are no problem.Hope this helps.



X-2
Been shootin Hawkens for 20+ yrs and use white
on front sight....Red will work too....


----------



## Lorren68

I had the factory sights replaced on my hawken with a custom cut rear and a German silver blade front.  I like how it helps with alignment, the rear factory sight was to open.


----------



## frankwright

Those T/C sights show up on the big auction sights. 

There are other options. One is the lyman sight pictured above, I put one on my Cabela's hawken. 
You can use something like the RMC sights with Fiber Optic front or front and rear.http://www.rmcoxyoke.com/muzzleloader_sights1

Some even use a full buckhorn sight with a bead front sight and use the buckhorn like a peep.

I would like to keep my Hawkens traditional but if my eyes will not let me shoot the open sights anymore, I am going to do something to be able to keep shooting the gun short of putting a laser on it.


----------



## PopPop

I have a Williams on mine, I had to open up one of the mounting holes to get it to fit, but it is a great improvement.


----------



## Rainmaker

I appreciate everyone's input. If you can post pics of your rifle with peep sight mounted I'd appreciate it. 

I had to take off the original T/C rear sight on my hawken. Probably my face structure, but I have to get way down on that rifle to line up the sights. The recoil puts the stock right into my cheek. With the traditional brass torture device on the butt end already biting into my shoulder, the stock kicking into my cheek just adds to the fun. 

Anyone have a marbles tang sight mounted onto theirs? 

She is liking 90 grains of pyrodex and a tc maxi-ball. 

Thanks


----------



## tv_racin_fan

Wish I had a peep sight on my rifle to show you.

If that brass torture device is hurting you you aint holding the rifle correctly. Reach over to your shoulder and notice that between shoulder joint and neck there is a "pocket". Modern or flat or fusil or fowling gun stocks are designed to go in that pocket. Now slide on out and notice how rounded that ball socket feels, notice how the stock on your rifle is almost exactly that same rounded shape, your rifle stock is intended to be held against that rounded ball of a shoulder joint. Blade your body more to the target.


----------

